# Aquascaping---to An Extreme



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

so talking about how im gunna change things up got me looking online....and these are amazing


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

if you have any sweet aquascape pics (clear throat noise....Dizzle) or find some share them


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

Wow, those are amazing. Does it say what size tanks they are? The second one is deceiving looking with that damn 'tree' in there.


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

it didnt say what size they are


----------



## Piranhasrmyhobby (Feb 25, 2010)

Those are awesome! I wish mine would look like that, but when I aquascaped a 30 gallon, it looked more like a briar patch or something







Then I switched to artficial, but I still miss my live plants. 
Rick


----------



## thaos95 (Feb 8, 2010)

loving the first pic!


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Both are SWEET


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

thats from a japanese aquascape designer named Takashi Amano...google his name he has some sick tanks!!!!


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

omg this guy is nuts. google him now


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

there are more here, check them out.
http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/2010.cgi?&op=ishowcase&category=0&vol=3


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I'm assuming the bonsai is fake?


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

Piranha_man said:


> I'm assuming the bonsai is fake?


im guessing its driftwood with moss...but it looks like a damn tree


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Yeah, either way it's a very intriguing setup.

The first one is a freakin' mindblow!









(I mean seriously... it _blew_ my mind!)


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

for that i was thinking that there are magnit selves for reptile cages that you could do that with...but i dont know


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

works of art for sure.


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

i gotchu fury

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=H2NrUSOolCI[


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

CuzIsaidSo said:


> thats from a japanese aquascape designer named Takashi Amano...google his name he has some sick tanks!!!!


 I know at least the tree one isn't his though it is similar to his style. I remember this tank isnt very big, probably 20g at most.

First tanks cool though im not sure if the floating moss is supposed to be a cloud or what


----------



## Gaijin987 (Nov 14, 2006)

check out Mr. Takashi Amano's personal tank at his home!


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

all i can say about that tank is WOW!!!!







....GREAT POST



CLUSTER ONE said:


> thats from a japanese aquascape designer named Takashi Amano...google his name he has some sick tanks!!!!


 I know at least the tree one isn't his though it is similar to his style. I remember this tank isnt very big, probably 20g at most.

First tanks cool though im not sure if the floating moss is supposed to be a cloud or what
[/quote]

that floating moss reminds me of Avatar


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

Avatar was my thought...floating mountains


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

He has an artical in Tropical Fish Hobbiest every month. Been seeing his stuff for years. He is a real Artist and really love his work. How he can just picture it in his mind and bring it to life is amazing.


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

wow is right. the guy is one of a kind for sure


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

Wow, all thats some pretty amazing stuff!!!









Makes my measly aquascaping attempts feel so pitiful lol.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

i love these extreme aquascaping. utterly stunning work


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Dude has an amazing ability...
Heard he's an asshole in person though.


----------



## Blackdude (Feb 28, 2003)

+ 100 display:

http://www.adana-usa.com/index.php?main_page=afa_portfolio


----------



## Blackdude (Feb 28, 2003)

Must be so hard to do the maintenance on a tank that:
http://www.adana-usa.com/images/gallery0/1.jpg

I realy like that one for my rhom, but how do yo vaccum a that like that:
http://www.adana-usa.com/images/gallery01/11.jpg


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

You don't do gravel vacs on heavily planted tanks like that. From what I hear, Amano just sets up the tanks for pictures and then they are torn down.


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

Isnt the idea behind super densely planted tanks that the crud on the bottom will be broken down and provide nourisment for the plants?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Yup


----------



## Hogdog (Feb 1, 2010)

Someone passed on this info to me, really good sites and videos.

http://www.thegreenmachineonline.com/


----------



## Zeushalives (Dec 30, 2010)

Thats sick!


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

wow thanks KSLS

the "it reminds me of avatar" statement needs to be brought up again


----------

